# [Solucionado] psycopg error al instalar

## Fitap

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo

 * psycopg2-2.7.3.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking psycopg2-2.7.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3 ...

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

running build

running build_py

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_ipaddress.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/extensions.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/tz.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/psycopg1.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_json.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_range.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/errorcodes.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/pool.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/extras.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/sql.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_cursor.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_async_keyword.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_green.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_quote.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_lobject.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_dates.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/testconfig.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_ipaddress.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_transaction.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_cancel.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_types_basic.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_async.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_sql.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_with.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/testutils.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_errcodes.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_bugX000.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_bug_gc.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_module.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/dbapi20.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_types_extras.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_connection.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_psycopg2_dbapi20.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_fast_executemany.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_notify.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_extras_dictcursor.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_replication.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/dbapi20_tpc.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_copy.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

running build_ext

Error: pg_config executable not found.

Please add the directory containing pg_config to the PATH

or specify the full executable path with the option:

    python setup.py build_ext --pg-config /path/to/pg_config build ...

or with the pg_config option in 'setup.cfg'.

 * ERROR: dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4022:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1097:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  320:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3463:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2531:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2529:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  660:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1090:  Called python_compile

 *   environment, line 3047:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  965:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/build.log'

```

```

locate pg_config

/usr/bin/pg_config

/usr/bin/pg_config96

/usr/include/pg_config_ext.h

/usr/include/pg_config_manual.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/ecpg_config.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/pg_config.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/pg_config_ext.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/pg_config_manual.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/pg_config_os.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server/pg_config.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server/pg_config_ext.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server/pg_config_manual.h

/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server/pg_config_os.h

/usr/lib64/postgresql-9.6/bin/pg_config

/usr/lib64/postgresql-9.6/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/pg_config-9.6.mo

/usr/portage/dev-db/pgtap/files/pgtap-pg_config_override.patch

/usr/share/man/man1/pg_config.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pg_config96.1

/usr/share/postgresql-9.6/man/man1/pg_config.1.bz2

```

```

file /usr/bin/pg_config

/usr/bin/pg_config: broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_config

```

Reinstale postgresql, pero no logro enlazar el ejecutable faltante.Last edited by Fitap on Wed Oct 04, 2017 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fitap

Puse hacer el enlace simbolico, pero sigo sin poder instalar psycopg

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/build.log'

 * Package:    dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_4 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

running build

running build_py

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_ipaddress.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/extensions.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/tz.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/psycopg1.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_json.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_range.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/errorcodes.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/pool.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/extras.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/sql.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_cursor.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_async_keyword.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_green.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_quote.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_lobject.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_dates.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/testconfig.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_ipaddress.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_transaction.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_cancel.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_types_basic.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_async.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_sql.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_with.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/testutils.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_errcodes.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_bugX000.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_bug_gc.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_module.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/dbapi20.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_types_extras.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_connection.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_psycopg2_dbapi20.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_fast_executemany.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_notify.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_extras_dictcursor.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_replication.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/dbapi20_tpc.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_copy.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

running build_ext

building 'psycopg2._psycopg' extension

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/psycopgmodule.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/psycopgmodule.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/green.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/green.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/pqpath.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/pqpath.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/utils.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/utils.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/bytes_format.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/bytes_format.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/libpq_support.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/libpq_support.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/win32_support.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/win32_support.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/connection_int.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_int.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/connection_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/cursor_int.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_int.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/cursor_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/replication_connection_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_connection_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/replication_cursor_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_cursor_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/replication_message_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_message_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/diagnostics_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/diagnostics_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/error_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/error_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/lobject_int.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_int.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/lobject_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/notify_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/notify_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/xid_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/xid_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_asis.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_asis.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_binary.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_binary.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_datetime.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_datetime.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_list.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_list.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pboolean.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pboolean.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pdecimal.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pdecimal.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pint.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pint.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pfloat.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pfloat.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_qstring.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_qstring.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/microprotocols.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/microprotocols_proto.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols_proto.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/typecast.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/typecast.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/psycopgmodule.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/green.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/pqpath.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/utils.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/bytes_format.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/libpq_support.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/win32_support.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_int.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_int.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_connection_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_cursor_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_message_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/diagnostics_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/error_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_int.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/notify_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/xid_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_asis.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_binary.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_datetime.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_list.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pboolean.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pdecimal.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pint.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pfloat.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_qstring.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols_proto.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/typecast.o -L/usr/lib64 -L/usr/lib64 -lpython2.7 -lpq -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/_psycopg.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: error: no se puede abrir /usr/lib64/libpq.so: No existe el fichero o el directorio

collect2: error: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

error: command 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

 * ERROR: dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4022:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1097:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  320:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3463:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2531:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2529:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  660:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1090:  Called python_compile

 *   environment, line 3047:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  965:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3'

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: error: no se puede abrir /usr/lib64/libpq.so: No existe el fichero o el directorio 

 

libpq.so lo proporciona el paquete postgresql. Instala o re-instala ese paquete.

----------

## Fitap

Reinstale postgresql, sigo sin poder instalar psycopg.

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/build.log'

 * Package:    dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_4 userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase python_compile

/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py build

running build

running build_py

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_ipaddress.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/extensions.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/tz.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/psycopg1.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_json.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/_range.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/errorcodes.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/pool.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/extras.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

copying lib/sql.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_cursor.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_async_keyword.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_green.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_quote.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_lobject.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_dates.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/testconfig.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_ipaddress.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_transaction.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_cancel.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_types_basic.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_async.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_sql.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_with.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/testutils.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_errcodes.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_bugX000.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_bug_gc.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/__init__.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_module.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/dbapi20.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_types_extras.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_connection.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_psycopg2_dbapi20.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_fast_executemany.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_notify.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_extras_dictcursor.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_replication.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/dbapi20_tpc.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

copying tests/test_copy.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/tests

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

running build_ext

building 'psycopg2._psycopg' extension

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7

creating /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/psycopgmodule.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/psycopgmodule.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/green.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/green.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/pqpath.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/pqpath.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/utils.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/utils.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/bytes_format.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/bytes_format.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/libpq_support.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/libpq_support.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/win32_support.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/win32_support.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/connection_int.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_int.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/connection_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/cursor_int.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_int.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/cursor_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/replication_connection_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_connection_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/replication_cursor_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_cursor_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/replication_message_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_message_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/diagnostics_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/diagnostics_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/error_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/error_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/lobject_int.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_int.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/lobject_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/notify_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/notify_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/xid_type.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/xid_type.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_asis.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_asis.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_binary.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_binary.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_datetime.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_datetime.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_list.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_list.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pboolean.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pboolean.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pdecimal.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pdecimal.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pint.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pint.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_pfloat.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pfloat.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/adapter_qstring.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_qstring.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/microprotocols.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/microprotocols_proto.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols_proto.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DPSYCOPG_DEFAULT_PYDATETIME=1 -DPSYCOPG_VERSION="2.7.3 (dt dec pq3 ext lo64)" -DPG_VERSION_NUM=90604 -DHAVE_LO64=1 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -I. -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6 -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.6/server -c psycopg/typecast.c -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/typecast.o -Wdeclaration-after-statement

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -march=broadwell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/psycopgmodule.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/green.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/pqpath.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/utils.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/bytes_format.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/libpq_support.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/win32_support.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_int.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/connection_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_int.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/cursor_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_connection_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_cursor_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/replication_message_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/diagnostics_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/error_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_int.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/lobject_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/notify_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/xid_type.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_asis.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_binary.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_datetime.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_list.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pboolean.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pdecimal.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pint.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_pfloat.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/adapter_qstring.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/microprotocols_proto.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psycopg/typecast.o -L/usr/lib64 -L/usr/lib64 -lpython2.7 -lpq -o /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3-python2_7/lib/psycopg2/_psycopg.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: error: no se puede abrir /usr/lib64/libpq.so: No existe el fichero o el directorio

collect2: error: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

error: command 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

 * ERROR: dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4022:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1097:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  320:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3463:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2531:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2529:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line  660:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1090:  Called python_compile

 *   environment, line 3047:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  965:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/psycopg-2.7.3/work/psycopg2-2.7.3'

```

----------

## cameta

Podría tratarse de algún bug.

Prueba primero con el inestable 2.7.3.1

Si no funciona describe el problema en el foro de portage de gentoo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: error: no se puede abrir /usr/lib64/libpq.so: No existe el fichero o el directorio 

 

¿Existe el archivo?

```
ls -l /usr/lib64/libpq.so
```

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Puse hacer el enlace simbolico, pero sigo sin poder instalar psycopg 

 

¿Qué enlace simbólico creaste? ¿Con qué comando exactamente?

----------

## Fitap

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: error: no se puede abrir /usr/lib64/libpq.so: No existe el fichero o el directorio  
> 
> ¿Existe el archivo?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No existe el archivo, al igual que pg_config pero este ultimo le hice un enlace simbolico usando ln -f 

```

file /usr/bin/pg_config

/usr/bin/pg_config: broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_config 

```

```

file  /usr/lib64/libpq.so

/usr/lib64/libpq.so: broken symbolic link to postgresql-9.5/lib64/libpq.so.5.8

```

Nose que ha pasado que estan los enlace simbolicos rotos del lado de postgresql

```

file /usr/bin/* | grep broken

/usr/bin/clusterdb:                                    broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/clusterdb

/usr/bin/createdb:                                     broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/createdb

/usr/bin/createlang:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/createlang

/usr/bin/createuser:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/createuser

/usr/bin/dropdb:                                       broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/dropdb

/usr/bin/droplang:                                     broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/droplang

/usr/bin/dropuser:                                     broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/dropuser

/usr/bin/ecpg:                                         broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/ecpg

/usr/bin/initdb:                                       broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/initdb

/usr/bin/oid2name:                                     broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/oid2name

/usr/bin/pg_archivecleanup:                            broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_archivecleanup

/usr/bin/pg_basebackup:                                broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_basebackup

/usr/bin/pgbench:                                      broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pgbench

/usr/bin/pg_controldata:                               broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_controldata

/usr/bin/pg_ctl:                                       broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_ctl

/usr/bin/pg_dump:                                      broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_dump

/usr/bin/pg_dumpall:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_dumpall

/usr/bin/pg_isready:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_isready

/usr/bin/pg_receivexlog:                               broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_receivexlog

/usr/bin/pg_recvlogical:                               broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_recvlogical

/usr/bin/pg_resetxlog:                                 broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_resetxlog

/usr/bin/pg_restore:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_restore

/usr/bin/pg_rewind:                                    broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_rewind

/usr/bin/pg_standby:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_standby

/usr/bin/pg_test_fsync:                                broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_test_fsync

/usr/bin/pg_test_timing:                               broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_test_timing

/usr/bin/pg_upgrade:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_upgrade

/usr/bin/pg_xlogdump:                                  broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/pg_xlogdump

/usr/bin/postgres:                                     broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/postgres

/usr/bin/postmaster:                                   broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/postgres

/usr/bin/psql:                                         broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/psql

/usr/bin/reindexdb:                                    broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/reindexdb

/usr/bin/testrb:                                       broken symbolic link to testrb22

/usr/bin/vacuumdb:                                     broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/vacuumdb

/usr/bin/vacuumlo:                                     broken symbolic link to ../lib64/postgresql-9.5/bin/vacuumlo

```

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que psycopg quiere usar postgresqp-9.6 pero los enlaces rotos que se muestran son de postgresql-9.5. Comprueba que tengas seleccionada la 9.6. 

```
eselect postgresql list
```

----------

## Fitap

```

eselect postgresql list

Available PostgreSQL Slots

  9.6                       9.6.4

```

he reinstalado postgresql dos veces, nose que puede pasar.

----------

## quilosaq

El slot 9.6 lo tienes disponible pero no seleccionado. Prueba 

```
(root)# eselect postgresql set 9.6
```

----------

## Fitap

```
sudo eselect postgresql set 9.6

Setting 9.6 as the default...ln: fallo al crear el enlace simbólico '/usr/include/postgresql/postgresql-9.6': El fichero ya existe

!!! Error: Unable to create link! postgresql-9.6 -> /usr/include/postgresql

exiting

```

----------

## quilosaq

A ver así:

```
(root)# rm -f /usr/share/postgresql

(root)# ln -sr /usr/share/postgresql-9.6 /usr/share/postgresql

(root)# eselect postgresql set 9.6
```

----------

## Fitap

```

sudo rm -f /usr/share/postgresql && sudo ln -sr /usr/share/postgresql-9.6 /usr/share/postgresql && sudo eselect postgresql set 9.6

Unsetting 9.6 as default...done.

Setting 9.6 as the default...ln: fallo al crear el enlace simbólico '/usr/include/libpq-fe.h': El fichero ya existe

!!! Error: Unable to create link! postgresql-9.6/libpq-fe.h -> /usr/include/libpq-fe.h

exiting

```

----------

## quilosaq

Mas:

```
(root)# rm -f /usr/share/postgresql

(root)# ln -sr /usr/share/postgresql-9.6 /usr/share/postgresql

(root)# rm -f /usr/include/postgresql

(root)# rm -f /usr/include/libpq-fe.h

(root)# rm -f /usr/include/pg_config_ext.h

(root)# rm -f /usr/include/pg_config_manual.h

(root)# rm -f /usr/include/libpq

(root)# rm -f /usr/include/postgres_ext.h

(root)# eselect postgresql set 9.6

```

----------

## Fitap

Dio unos errores, sin embargo quedo sulocionado.

Gracias quilosaq

----------

